# How did you learn Arabic?



## TheTaxMan (Jul 2, 2015)

Just curious to know how you all learned the language...

Classes before arriving?
Online?
Books?
Just showed up and picked it up?
Living here and don't know it?


----------



## mamasue (Oct 7, 2008)

I had a few Arabic lessons....but they weren't Egyptian Arabic, so they weren't too much help really.
After living there a while, you get to pick up the language pretty well....my Egyptian colleagues were pretty helpful about explaining things.
The most important thing is to learn the written and spoken numbers, as prices in shops are often written in Arabic....If you can't read the numbers, the cost of things doubles, triples, or quadruples. I used to practice the numbers by reading number plates as I was walking around.


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

I've just found myself here again after mistyping a link on an old PC.

This little guide is near indispensable:

http://www.amazon.co.uk/Rough-Egyptian-Arabic-Dictionary-Phrasebook/dp/1858283191

Aside from that, arrange local lessons to suit your budget and lifestyle. Your Egyptian colleagues will be happy to help, your effort will be much appreciated and you'll get way more out of your time in Egypt (as well as saving both money and face).


----------



## PoleDancer (Apr 14, 2010)

Ah, sorry TaxMan. I now see you're established in Cairo, so have presumably worked out the '101' advice for yourself. I didn't mean to patronise.

If you've not already got a copy (/copies) though, the Rough Guide phrasebook is still a gem.


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

I used the Michel Thomas Method language course, which gives a basic working knowledge of Egyptian Arabic. I already knew the numbers from living here when I was younger. My English boyfriend taught me to read some Arabic by reading the street and shop signs as we walked along the street. 
I don't practice though so my Arabic is appalling, but in Hurghada most people speak English so it's easy to be lazy.


----------

